# Buildin a Stereo



## 88NissanD21 (Aug 7, 2005)

Hello audiophiles, 
I have been out the car stereo biz for a while. So I am looking for a little help or opinions. My 88 hardbody is an extended cab with a horrible stereo. I would rather have someone drag their nails across a chalkboard. I have done a little research on what I would like. But, a little unsure if they would sound good in the truck. Here is the list.

Head unit: Alpine CDA 9853
In the doors: MB Quart PC-216's 6.5 inch components
Behind the seat in boxes: MB Quart DTE-169 6x9's
Amp: Pheonix Gold 100W x 4 @ 4 ohms

Ok, lemme have it! I am basically looking for a good all round sound. Dont want to get drowned with bass or treble. Well except a little Rush....got a nice healthy bass line. I would like to keep a little room behind the seat. I ride dirt bikes a lot and my gear goes back there. I have thought about a single sub. But unsure at the moment.....would prolly be chasing a lot of rattles. Also, anyone recommend a decent car alarm for my truck? Its got power nothing. I dont want to go all out just to have someone snake my stuff when I am not looking. Somehow I dont think the "Insured by Glock" sticker will have much effect. Thanks for any advice.

Rob


----------



## SVLeonard85 (Oct 16, 2003)

88NissanD21 said:


> Hello audiophiles,
> I have been out the car stereo biz for a while. So I am looking for a little help or opinions. My 88 hardbody is an extended cab with a horrible stereo. I would rather have someone drag their nails across a chalkboard. I have done a little research on what I would like. But, a little unsure if they would sound good in the truck. Here is the list.
> 
> Head unit: Alpine CDA 9853
> ...


I dont know how much help this will be but, I have a 92 Sentra Coupe with MB Quart PCE 216 and they are being powered by a new Alpine MRV-545 amp. I love my system, has good treble with the tweeters and very nice bass. I recommend the speakers to anyone. Also check around the internet you can get them for like roughly $250. Not the BS $600-$700 that some audio stores around town sell. Anyways hope this helps a little bit.

Steve


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

88NissanD21 said:


> Hello audiophiles,
> I have been out the car stereo biz for a while. So I am looking for a little help or opinions. My 88 hardbody is an extended cab with a horrible stereo. I would rather have someone drag their nails across a chalkboard. I have done a little research on what I would like. But, a little unsure if they would sound good in the truck. Here is the list.
> 
> Head unit: Alpine CDA 9853
> ...


I got the same deck its tight. Im curious as to how/where you are gonna put the 6X9's, i have the same setup but mine just sit on the back seat.
thanks
EDIT: just realized you didnt have a b14, but id still like to know


----------



## 88NissanD21 (Aug 7, 2005)

SVLeonard85 said:


> I dont know how much help this will be but, I have a 92 Sentra Coupe with MB Quart PCE 216 and they are being powered by a new Alpine MRV-545 amp. I love my system, has good treble with the tweeters and very nice bass. I recommend the speakers to anyone. Also check around the internet you can get them for like roughly $250. Not the BS $600-$700 that some audio stores around town sell. Anyways hope this helps a little bit.
> 
> Steve


This is the lowest I have found them; http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_699.html Still going to dig around a little. Yeah, its been a while since I have farted around with car stereo's.


----------



## 88NissanD21 (Aug 7, 2005)

makaveli said:


> I got the same deck its tight. Im curious as to how/where you are gonna put the 6X9's, i have the same setup but mine just sit on the back seat.
> thanks
> EDIT: just realized you didnt have a b14, but id still like to know


Prolly get slapped for this.... Here it goes, I was thinking of putting them into boxes in the corners. Something like this but a little better. http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_3607.html Why am I way off? I dunno, just looking for something that will sound GOOD with classic rock/punk/old Metallica...type of stuff. Thanks for the help so far! :thumbup:


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

88NissanD21 said:


> Prolly get slapped for this.... Here it goes, I was thinking of putting them into boxes in the corners. Something like this but a little better. http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_3607.html Why am I way off? I dunno, just looking for something that will sound GOOD with classic rock/punk/old Metallica...type of stuff. Thanks for the help so far! :thumbup:


i dunno, you got a different car than me. i have mine in these --> http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_5824.html but mine are Q-Logic. like i said mine are sitting on the back seat, and they're getting a little annoying. plus i have to prop them at a angle, or it fucks the whole sound up cause the mids are coming from behing and below you. trust me it sounds whacked


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

6x9s aren't meant to be put in boxes, they're meant to be run IB in doors or the rear deck. By putting them in boxes you'll probably hurt the low end enough where you might as well just have some 5.25s sitting in the rear deck.

Honestly I wouldn't waste the time with rear speakers or a 4ch amp, spend good money on the front speakers, a good 2ch amp, deadening for the front doors, and a decent sub/amp (or you could go for the 4ch and just bridge the rear channels for a sub). You'll get better sound without the mess of having some 6x9 boxes bouncing around behind you.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> 6x9s aren't meant to be put in boxes, they're meant to be run IB in doors or the rear deck. By putting them in boxes you'll probably hurt the low end enough where you might as well just have some 5.25s sitting in the rear deck.
> 
> Honestly I wouldn't waste the time with rear speakers or a 4ch amp, spend good money on the front speakers, a good 2ch amp, deadening for the front doors, and a decent sub/amp (or you could go for the 4ch and just bridge the rear channels for a sub). You'll get better sound without the mess of having some 6x9 boxes bouncing around behind you.


Listen to sr20 he knows his stuff. If you really want rear fill run it off the hu. Althou way back in the day I had some PG 6x9 in boxes. People were always asking where the subs were at when I had them amped.


----------



## 88NissanD21 (Aug 7, 2005)

sr20dem0n said:


> 6x9s aren't meant to be put in boxes, they're meant to be run IB in doors or the rear deck. By putting them in boxes you'll probably hurt the low end enough where you might as well just have some 5.25s sitting in the rear deck.
> 
> Honestly I wouldn't waste the time with rear speakers or a 4ch amp, spend good money on the front speakers, a good 2ch amp, deadening for the front doors, and a decent sub/amp (or you could go for the 4ch and just bridge the rear channels for a sub). You'll get better sound without the mess of having some 6x9 boxes bouncing around behind you.


So drop the 6x9 idea and throw a sub in? Do you think an 8 or a 10 would suffice? I did figure putting the MB PC-216's in the door with some second skin. I have been reading the threads on it. Between 2 6.5 separates in the door and sub. Is that enough to get a good sound thats not missing anything? Got any idea on a decent alarm system to go with? Sorry for all the dorky questions. :loser: Thanks for everyones help! :cheers:


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I'm not sure how good those MBs are, with a decent set in the front and a 10 in the back that should be all you need for good, balanced sound. If you want exaggerated low end then you could go with a larger sub, if you want exaggerated midbass then you could go with a decent set of coaxs in the rear to help out, but I wouldn't put them in boxes and don't spend too much money on them.

As for alarms, the DEI ones are pretty nice. I've always heard good things about the Cliffords, and I've got a Python that works well.


----------



## 88NissanD21 (Aug 7, 2005)

sr20dem0n said:


> I'm not sure how good those MBs are, with a decent set in the front and a 10 in the back that should be all you need for good, balanced sound. If you want exaggerated low end then you could go with a larger sub, if you want exaggerated midbass then you could go with a decent set of coaxs in the rear to help out, but I wouldn't put them in boxes and don't spend too much money on them.
> 
> As for alarms, the DEI ones are pretty nice. I've always heard good things about the Cliffords, and I've got a Python that works well.


Cool, thanks for the info and help! :thumbup: I really appreciate it. I have heard nothing but good things about the MB PC-216's. I figured that would be the ticket.


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

sr20dem0n said:


> 6x9s aren't meant to be put in boxes, they're meant to be run IB in doors or the rear deck. By putting them in boxes you'll probably hurt the low end enough where you might as well just have some 5.25s sitting in the rear deck.
> 
> Honestly I wouldn't waste the time with rear speakers or a 4ch amp, spend good money on the front speakers, a good 2ch amp, deadening for the front doors, and a decent sub/amp (or you could go for the 4ch and just bridge the rear channels for a sub). You'll get better sound without the mess of having some 6x9 boxes bouncing around behind you.


well ya i sorta was waiting till i wasnt soo poor to get some fosgate T162s. i happen to have these and they sound better than the stock speakers, which were blown


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> 6x9s aren't meant to be put in boxes, they're meant to be run IB in doors or the rear deck. By putting them in boxes you'll probably hurt the low end enough where you might as well just have some 5.25s sitting in the rear deck.
> 
> Honestly I wouldn't waste the time with rear speakers or a 4ch amp, spend good money on the front speakers, a good 2ch amp, deadening for the front doors, and a decent sub/amp (or you could go for the 4ch and just bridge the rear channels for a sub). You'll get better sound without the mess of having some 6x9 boxes bouncing around behind you.


Yes... you can get an AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

wes said:


> Yes... you can get an AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!


i dont get it


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

makaveli said:


> i dont get it


o wait ya i do


----------

